# Lutron Maestro Question



## nezz621 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm planning on installing the lutron Maestro Ir dimmers for a cheap and hopefully easy lighting set-up in my home theater. I want to be able to have two or three zones by using two or three maestro dimmers.

My question is, do i need three Ir dimmers, or can i just get one IR dimmer with 2 extra dimmer switches?


I'm guessing i need all three Ir dimmers, but i just want to make sure here seeing as this will be a little more expensive.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ooh, that's a tough one. I've used the Maestro IR in the past, but back then it did not have provisions for three zones. It was just a single dimmer with a single set of IR codes for the commands. That was 5 years ago, though, so things may have changed.

It is a nice cheap way to get dimming in your home theater, though.

Good luck.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Anthony is right about the Maestro dimmers. They have one set of remote codes for the dimmer and can't be changed. That means if you had all three in IR-sight of the remote they would all be equally controlled at the same time. IR-sight can be the majority of the room if it bounces off walls etc.

That might not be a bad thing however. What you can do is get creative with programming the scenes. For example preset one could make zone one 100%, zone two 50% and zone three off. So set preset one on dimmer one to 100%, preset one on dimmer two to 50% and preset one on dimmer three to off.

You just won't be able to control individual zones from the remote.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

The lutron Spacer dimmer controls might be a good solution for you. 1 master controller with 4 selectable scenes. Add one dimmer for each zone you want to control. You just have to have one extra space in your switch box for the master controller.


----------

